# headlights dim when turn signal flashes on



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

so the turn signals have been acting a bit screwy lately, not flashing regularly and sometimes just staying lit. Started after i'd pushed the hazard light button. At the time, all the markers lit up but didn't flash. Now, whenever I make turns the headlights dim. On top of this, the turn signals flash at random, left or right...whenever the relay decides to send electrons through the wiring. Just curious if this is a grounding issue or if the relay's toast. Figure i'd ask the question before I start replacing stuff.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

more than likely a ground problem. i would be willing to bet that it doesnt need any parts, but that may not be good news. good luck on the search.:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There are no relays for the blinkers, and I agree, think it's a ground issue.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was leaning toward grounding as well, just hoped it wouldn't be the case. if only painless wiring harnesses weren't so damn $$$$ :shutme


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That($$$), and if your not an electrical guru, I've heard they can be anything but "painless" to install.......


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

ground issue for sure clean and reattach. and no they are not painless. but close too it


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I would check the hazard flasher first, myself. I have seen them go bad and cause this problem. It is a separate flasher than the signals. 
If you are thinking of eventually replacing the entire wire harness, I would use a direct factory original replacement. I bought a couple harnesses from American Auto Wire and they are EXACTLY as factory and can be installed by anyone. All the ends are identical and are color coded the same to match diagrams from the day.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

hazard relay not located on the fuse block...so where? car's back at the upholstery shop having the door panels worked over so it'll be friday before I can "play" with the wiring. Man I hate electrical crap.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rukee said:


> There are no relays for the blinkers, and I agree, think it's a ground issue.


Burned myself cause I suppose a flasher unit can be called a relay.
Hate it when I do that!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> hazard relay not located on the fuse block...so where? car's back at the upholstery shop having the door panels worked over so it'll be friday before I can "play" with the wiring. Man I hate electrical crap.


Should be in a holder on the bottom edge of the dash. My 67 is on the left of the column. Too bad it won't blink so you can follow the noise...:lol:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have seen them near the ashtray. just get out the flashlight and stick your haed under there. :lol:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

guess i'll be flipped upside down in the driver's seat (again) come friday


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> guess i'll be flipped upside down in the driver's seat (again) come friday


She wants to help...:willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Aye karumba...............


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

she would make under dash work much more bearable.

arty:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

66tempestGT said:


> she would make under dash work much more bearable.
> 
> arty:


Or, is that "bare-able"?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

she's wearing too many articles of clothing to be my assistant


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

She could pick up my tool(s) anytime. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> she's wearing too many articles of clothing to be my assistant


I'm willing to bet you are mechanically talented enough to help relieve her of them.....:rofl:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

specially for you rukee.. a little over under love


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> specially for you rukee.. a little over under love


Hey.........that's a 67, not a 65. I get her........
Bet her headlights aren't dim...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Bet her headlights aren't dim...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those look like high beams only.


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

they dont seem to be having any ground issues


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

aftermarket hiDD's


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*loose ground*

Sounds like a loose ground to me


----------



## fheckro (Nov 19, 2009)

For me she would just make it harder...er... ehh, but I'm willing to endure if that what it takes. (Grin)



Too Many Projects said:


> I would check the hazard flasher first, myself. I have seen them go bad and cause this problem. It is a separate flasher than the signals.


I Agree. I have seen this problem in another brand. those switches don't get used often and get gummy inside. You say it started after you pushed the switch, therefore that sounds like a good place to start.


----------

